# New here... my Molly has been in labor for 2 days!



## Ginsamom (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi! I am new here. I have read through everything and I can not find anything in my searches to help me. 

I have a creamcicle lyretail molly that has been in labor for 3 days. She gave birth to only one fry 2 days ago. She is HUUUUUGE!!!! 
She has been rocking back and forth and hovering. Not eating. 

What is normal? Is this normal behavior?? I Have her in a 5 gal nursery tank. I can not put her in the big tank as I have a ginormous fantail goldfish that eats her fry every time. This is the first time I have separated her to deliver fry in hopes of saving some. Previous to this, I have never seen a single fry and this is her 5th drop!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it a bare tank? Put lots of plants, real or fake, in the tank to make her feel safer. Don't let the temp fluctuate.


----------

